# Morbius Groundbreaker



## Dr Morbius

Just finished this today...enjoy.

gbfinal.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/gbfinal


----------



## Scary Godmother

WOW! That is so awesome! It looks so real, would definetly send me running! Great job.:devil:


----------



## pyro

O MY GOD- (jaw hits floor,mouth stays open ) DOC THAT IS SO FREAKIN AWSOME !!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778

Oh shut UP....that is freaking FANTASTIC... I want one toooooo. Sell it to me Doc. come on man be a pal.


----------



## scareme

That's another pants wetter for sure. Love it!


----------



## jdubbya

WOW! That is nothing short of amazing! You don't see stuff like that in pro haunts! I'm hoping a tutorial is in the offing at some point. If not, I'll be contacting you top build me one! Simply awesome!


----------



## Dr Morbius

jdubbya said:


> WOW! That is nothing short of amazing! You don't see stuff like that in pro haunts! I'm hoping a tutorial is in the offing at some point. If not, I'll be contacting you top build me one! Simply awesome!


I've never been to a pro haunt. Are you serious? I would think a pro place would have stuff better than this....this prop is going on my lawn!


----------



## Lilly

Hot damn...fricken cool doc.

a definite how to for this is needed


----------



## ithurt

man, one of the coolest things I have seen on here. 
Nice job seems to understate it, but nice job!


----------



## scream1973

Holy sheet.. that is simply amazing Doc.. I have to say its one of the most cool props i have ever seen..


----------



## jdubbya

Dr Morbius said:


> I've never been to a pro haunt. Are you serious? I would think a pro place would have stuff better than this....this prop is going on my lawn!


Let's just say a pro haunt (I've only been to a couple) doesn't have anything that tops that in terms of detail and effect. Sure, maybe larger, in your face props, but yours is just lifelike.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The might be the coolest prop I've seen all year. Incredible!


----------



## Otaku

Dr. M has raised the bar yet again! That's an amazing bit of work, Doc! Why does all the really cool stuff show up here when it's too late to copy it?! (Otaku bows low...)


----------



## krough

Great work Dr M. 

Amazing


----------



## Spooky1

Doc that is amazing. You need to teach classes in this stuff.


----------



## Bloodhound

Dr M, You are my Hero. Nice work my friend.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Otaku said:


> Dr. M has raised the bar yet again! That's an amazing bit of work, Doc! Why does all the really cool stuff show up here when it's too late to copy it?! (Otaku bows low...)


No, as always I bow to you, my lord and master. It is you who imparts the knowledge of the great alchemy of the great electron. I know who has the TRUE knowledge, and it is YOU my friend.



krough said:


> Great work Dr M.
> 
> Amazing


And yet another master I aspire to, while I may animate, yours is the sculptures that capture the life my humble props aspire to.



Spooky1 said:


> Doc that is amazing. You need to teach classes in this stuff.


Are you kidding? I can barely teach myself! But thank you, I appreciate it!


Bloodhound said:


> Dr M, You are my Hero. Nice work my friend.


All you guys are my heros. Thank you my friend.


----------



## tuck

Wow, simply amazing. Fluid motion, wonderful voiceover, awesome detail work, and just at bit to lifelike!!! What an awesome prop!! I'm with HalloweenZombie, the best I've seen this year.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ok Doc,
That thing creeped me out!
Amazing job!
Two thumbs up
or whatever fingers may be left......


----------



## bourno

I am happy to see all the work you put into the ground breaker has turned out beautifully.

It's good that you are making us all green


----------



## gmacted

Doc,

All that hard work has paid off. That is truly an amazing prop. Bravo!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Absolutely incredible! I stand and applaud you.


----------



## Tyler

That truly is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Lilly

ok I had to watch that again I just love it..
every detail down to the tombstone is perfect.


----------



## playfx

It's amazing, you raze the bar yet again my friend!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Doc, I agree with Otaku and that you have indeed set the bar with this bad boy. Sure we've all seen the individual pieces of your magic at work in other's props. But you've put them all together like a true artist. 

This does indeed top anything I've ever seen in a pro haunt, and I've been to quite a few that were top rated who all rely on 95% pneumatic in your face props. You my friend have a future as a Disney imagineer! Hell, you'd give those guys a run for their money with this one.

Now just be sure to have a how-to put together in time for next year 

-TM


----------



## dave the dead

*OH......MY.....GAWD!!!*

what else is there left to say? You have turned the yard haunting world upside down with this one....I may have to put all my stuff away and try again next year, as I humbly run away with my tail between my legs (metaphorically speaking, of course....I don't have a tail)


----------



## dflowers2

One word Dr. M, AMAZING.

How To PLEASEEEEEEE? We are begging.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

UNREAL!!!
I hearby nominate Dr M. as the High Priest of Haunting!!
Who's with me?


----------



## Dr Morbius

dave the dead said:


> *OH......MY.....GAWD!!!*
> 
> what else is there left to say? You have turned the yard haunting world upside down with this one....I may have to put all my stuff away and try again next year, as I humbly run away with my tail between my legs (metaphorically speaking, of course....I don't have a tail)


Dave don't do that! I actually think you pneumatic recliner mech zombie in a crate is better than this..I aspire to you my friend.

Thanks everyone for the comments. I don't have the time for a howto, and not sure I ever will. There really is just to much into it, it's really a combination of alot of things that would require about 10 long in depth howto's, not the least of which is VSA programming. But I thank you for the requests.


----------



## Phil

WOW! You have really created something Dr. Morbius. This thing bothers me.
Really nice work.


----------



## beelce

Darn...,.that's is really nice!! Love the voice and the movement


----------



## Dr Morbius

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> UNREAL!!!
> I hearby nominate Dr M. as the High Priest of Haunting!!
> Who's with me?


Now that's just crazy talk!


----------



## BudMan

Another amazing prop Dr. M! And Dave does have a tail, he's just ashamed of it! Be proud, Dave, be proud!!!


----------



## Terrormaster

The only way to raise the bar any further is to add pneumatics and have him leap up at end when he says "I need YOU!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jaw-dropping beautiful! Great job!


----------



## HauntCast

Doc, Truly Kick A*#. You are one skilled motha. 
BTW that voice over is unbelievable and really brings that prop to life


----------



## lowdwnrob

That thing is awesome. How long did it take you make?


----------



## Zombie-F

Very cool Doc! I keep expecting him to say "Where's my father's day cake" like in Creepshow.


----------



## NickG

that's beyond cool.


----------



## HibLaGrande

OK...what do you do with the little guy hiding inside there when you are done? 

I plan on stealing that you know. I'm taking off the license plate of an unmarked stolen black honda civic as we speak.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Zombie-F said:


> Very cool Doc! I keep expecting him to say "Where's my father's day cake" like in Creepshow.


Ahhh very observant of you Z! I got the idea of filling his eye cavities with moss from that movie. I alway liked that the eye sockets should be filled with dirt or something.


----------



## Dr Morbius

djchrisb said:


> Doc, Truly Kick A*#. You are one skilled motha.
> BTW that voice over is unbelievable and really brings that prop to life


Ahh yes, of course our very own djchrisb provided the Voiceover for this prop..Very nice work he does, eh?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

He is too cool.


----------



## Terrormaster

Dr Morbius said:


> Ahhh very observant of you Z! I got the idea of filling his eye cavities with moss from that movie. I alway liked that the eye sockets should be filled with dirt or something.


If you don't already own it, there's a great Tom Savini book that explains a lot about that prop among others from Creepshow and his other films. It's pretty old (mine got left in my mother's garage and the cover is a bit water damaged).

Some of the other stuff they did to create texture on him was by using a mixture of rice crispies and latex. Guess he's one snap, cracklin, and pop zombie.


----------



## Vlad Tepes

ITs outstanding


----------



## Dr Morbius

lowdwnrob said:


> That thing is awesome. How long did it take you make?


It's a combination of 3 different projects spanning about 3-4 years. But altogether I would say maybe 20 hours combined total labor, if you count the programming.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is awesome!


----------



## lewlew

How in the heck did I miss this until now? Fantastic! Outstanding! What all dem other people said too! Now make another one so I's can buy it.


----------



## SpookySam

Doc, that looks great. I hope you can film some reactions on the big day and post them here.


----------



## Nancj

Can't keep my eyes off of it! 
That is truly an artistic masterpiece!!
Bravo!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer

Great prop, Doc! How about moving to MY neighborhood!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not to be selfish.....well maybe, just a little.
He's moving in next door to ME!


dynoflyer said:


> Great prop, Doc! How about moving to MY neighborhood!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Man I would LOVE to move back east if I could get a job there. Anyone looking to hire a lab technician with an itch to build props? How's the housing market there? I'm serious.


----------



## lewlew

Looking at that prop you ought to be looking to be hired as a prop builder who moonlights as a lab technician!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Dr Morbius said:


> Man I would LOVE to move back east if I could get a job there. Anyone looking to hire a lab technician with an itch to build props? How's the housing market there? I'm serious.


You could try Lakeland Hospital in St. Joseph Michigan or Memeorial Hospital in South Bend IN. They are building a brand new Saint Joseph Regional Hospital in Mishawaka IN. it should be finished in 2 more years. This is the place to be if you are in the medical field. Hell, I have 4 foreclosures on my block, so houses are cheap.We are only 25 min from Lake Michigan and really nice vineyards. I would vote for St Joseph. You can come here...we'll let ya.


----------



## hpropman

Doc what can I say WOW. I have two voice overs coming from discountvoiceovers.com myself. anyway can you please take some pictures of the mechanism there are a lot a smart people on this board we can reverse engineer it. I not worried about the electronics or the programming I can handle those. I would really like to see how you did the movement. Is it with motors, pneumatics or a combination. Now if I can just get an artistic type to move next to me I would be set. Thanks again Doc really fabulous work.


----------



## slywaka1

That looks so real!!!


----------



## davy2

Wow, Dr. that's awesome!!! I love it


----------



## kevin242

love it, the prop is great looking, the movement is realistic and the audio is perfect. Another top-notch prop from Dr. M!


----------



## Revenant

That has to be the best, most complex home made animatronic I've ever seen. That thing is ****ing Disney-grade. Un-freakin'-believable. If you're not going to do an actual how-to, at least give us a verbal breakdown of it. What sort of actuators you used, what controller, a thumbnail description of the armature, etc. And surely you took at least a pic or two of him unskinned. 

This could end up being the biggest damned thing since the FCG. And the only reason I don't say bigger is that a lot of people won't even attempt this.


----------



## dave the dead

1912...
"Mr. Houdini, that was one awe inspiring trick how you escaped from that water filled milk can....tell me how you did it!...come on, just a hint?"


lmao! Go Doc Go!!!


----------



## Spooky1

How-To, How-To, How-To!!!! Of course even with a how-to I doubt I could come close to your masterpiece.


----------



## Spooky1

Dr Morbius said:


> Man I would LOVE to move back east if I could get a job there. Anyone looking to hire a lab technician with an itch to build props? How's the housing market there? I'm serious.


Doc I'm a lab tech too. What kind of lab do you work in? The job market's relatively good here in the DC area. House prices have dropped about 20% or so from the peak. It's a buyers market right now.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck

This has to be one of the coolest things I've ever seen!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Revenant said:


> That has to be the best, most complex home made animatronic I've ever seen. That thing is ****ing Disney-grade. Un-freakin'-believable. If you're not going to do an actual how-to, at least give us a verbal breakdown of it. What sort of actuators you used, what controller, a thumbnail description of the armature, etc. And surely you took at least a pic or two of him unskinned.
> 
> This could end up being the biggest damned thing since the FCG. And the only reason I don't say bigger is that a lot of people won't even attempt this.


Thanks Rev, 
First I dug up a body, then cut him in half. I nailed him to a board then after injecting him with reanimation fluid I pumped 10,000V AC though him.
If you look closely at his face, you can see he's already unskinned!


----------



## Revenant

Oh, that's easy. I can do _that_.

Here I thought you did it the hard way with wires and motors and stuff.


----------



## Ghostess

WOw..... WOW... WOW!!! That's freakin' AWESOME!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

Man, I'd pay you to make one for me! That thing rocks!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Dr Morbius said:


> First I dug up a body, then cut him in half. I nailed him to a board then after injecting him with reanimation fluid I pumped 10,000V AC though him.If you look closely at his face, you can see he's already unskinned!


Yeah, I did that last year. But the prop didn't keep well in storage, and cops kept coming here over and over again, interrupting my prop building.

It's an amazing creation


----------



## morgan8586

Wow...you inspire me.
great work man.


----------



## Monstermaker

:eeketon::eeketon:Time for the professional haunter to weigh in on this....
" Holy Sweet Merciful Mary Mother of Jesus I wanna cry it's so damn amazing !!!"

Seriously Dr.M that is a phenominal prop. I would guarantee that if you were to take that to Transworld, you would have the other prop builders hanging their head in shame. Bravo sir......ahem, now about building one for me...


----------



## hpropman

Hey doc any word on if we can see some pictures of the mechanism that moves the head? The arm movement I assume is the same one from the Giant servo thread. If we have to wait until after Halloween that's fine.


----------



## heresjohnny

Through means I cannot disclose I obtained this video of how the docs groundbreaker works...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWyCCJ6B2WE"]YouTube- Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain.[/nomedia]


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh

My

God!

That scared the @#!* out of me just watching the clip! I can only imagine how scary it is in person! 

Truly a prop beyond professional standards. It's amazing.

Did I mention is scared me?


----------



## hpropman

Thanks Johnny I will look at it when I get home. They have it blocked at work.


----------



## slimy

Wow. 

That's all .


Wow.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Monstermaker said:


> :eeketon::eeketon:Time for the professional haunter to weigh in on this....
> " Holy Sweet Merciful Mary Mother of Jesus I wanna cry it's so damn amazing !!!"
> 
> Seriously Dr.M that is a phenominal prop. I would guarantee that if you were to take that to Transworld, you would have the other prop builders hanging their head in shame. Bravo sir......ahem, now about building one for me...


Coming from a pro haunter who probably knows every prop made for the industry means alot to me..thank you. Now seriously...Transworld?! Do you honestly think this would fit in with a pro haunt? I thought those were more pneumatic "in your face" props.


----------



## Spartan005

Not gonna lie, that was one of the coolest things I have EVER seen on this forum. You should charge admission just for people to see that damn thing lol


----------



## Dr Morbius

Spartan005 said:


> Not gonna lie, that was one of the coolest things I have EVER seen on this forum. You should charge admission just for people to see that damn thing lol


Thanks!..That'll be $4.00 please.heh.


----------



## Monstermaker

Doc M.....
By all means TRANSWORLD. Pneumatics are nice to have, but they take a lot of air to run. (We have to use a compressor the size of a minivan, and hundreds of feet of air lines.) Having animatronics powered/mechanized by other means would provide greater flexibility in designing a haunt. A "self -contained" unit like yours is ideal for that purpose. For instance...an entire scene could be orchestrated with an actor interacting with a prop. The prop providing a distraction and an actor swooping in for the scare factor, etc.
The haunt industry is changing in leaps and bounds. Haunted attractions are continually looking for new ways to bring fear and entertainment to their visitors. 
Your programing/animation skills alone are a prized asset that any professional prop builder would die to have. It was said once already, and I'll echo it....you could give the Disney imagineers a run for their money.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thank you..I'll be right over. I take my coffee black. hehe, j/k.

Too bad there are no real pro haunts near where I live, or I'd hook up with one just to see what they would say. Transworld won't be in Vegas next year, so that's out. Who knows, maybe someday. thanks again for the compliment!


----------



## bignick

I am blown away. That is incredible.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Very, very, very, very, very cool!! (insert a few more VERYs). A few more of those in your haunt and they'll have to re-tool the Haunted Mansion to top you. Excellent job!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bone To Pick said:


> Very, very, very, very, very cool!! (insert a few more VERYs). A few more of those in your haunt and they'll have to re-tool the Haunted Mansion to top you. Excellent job!


Disney imagineers are God-like IMO. no one can top them!


----------



## Turbophanx

Seriously dude....what is your day job? Rocket Scientist for NASA?


----------



## Dr Morbius

There are people ALOT smarter than me on this forum. Seriously.


----------



## Blastin

wow...that thing is amazing. Super cool. I'm constantly impressed by some of the stuff I see here....


----------



## Dr Morbius

Blastin said:


> I'm constantly impressed by some of the stuff I see here....


Me too..This forum and the folks on it have been inspiring and teaching me for years...hang out here after Halloween all year. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Outstanding work, Morbius. Really superb. I'll throw my vote in for a how-to, though I suspect it's a tad above my skill level and budget.


----------



## Silent Requiem

that, my freind, is cinima worthy! i am dumbfounded! netherworld who?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I already commented on your youtube page, Doc, but it's the hand that makes this prop. Outstanding!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Really? The hand? Interesting. I'll have to ponder that for my next prop.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Sure. I mean, everyone is (read as: _I am_) always focusing on building animatronic heads, and the bodies always seem to come second. By giving your groundbreaker a moving hand, it makes it into a complete, living dead guy, as opposed to something like my singing skeletons, who only have moving heads, an thus appear more artificial (as in, "I just plopped this head onto a body").
Do you kind of get what I'm saying?

"It's Alive!"


----------



## Dr Morbius

Well, sure! That's why I included the hand motion. I was just surprised someone focused on it...I see why now. Well said.


----------



## Horror off the Highway

Holy crow Doc! You never cease to amaze me! If I had just an ounce of your genius I would be in trouble, lol! Absolute beauty!


----------



## debbie5

Looks like a dead Jack Lemmon.... 

Awesome.

Please move in next door to me. Please?


----------



## Just Whisper

I'm speechless, so....what they all said.


----------



## Dr Morbius

debbie5 said:


> Looks like a dead Jack Lemmon....


LMAO!!


----------



## BudMan

debbie5 said:


> Looks like a dead Jack Lemmon....
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Please move in next door to me. Please?


Forget next door! I just threw my mother in law out and cleared out the garage, come on Doc, we'll leave the light on for ya!!!!

And before anyone gets on my back about throwin out my favorite mother in law, the weather's been lightening up lately, today was 40 degrees.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Budman, if I lived near you, I would be happy to visit your garage. I'll bet we could build some kickass stuff, Bro!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT

Amazing,you could sell that for well over $1000.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

First time I've seen this doc. This seriously rocks!


----------



## kprimm

*awesome job*

Well doc i gotta concur with all the rest, that is freakin awesome i would love to have one.I think you should put a how-to out for sure i would love to build me one.Stuff like that really inspires me to keep learning and blowing all my money building more props.


----------



## stick

That for sure is something to be proud of. My hat is off to you, out standing job there.


----------



## Dr Morbius

kprimm said:


> Well doc i gotta concur with all the rest, that is freakin awesome i would love to have one.I think you should put a how-to out for sure i would love to build me one.Stuff like that really inspires me to keep learning and blowing all my money building more props.


Not sure about a how to, but I am thinking about making more for sale if there is enough interest.



stick said:


> That for sure is something to be proud of. My hat is off to you, out standing job there.


Thanks!


----------



## halloween71

I would love to have one!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I have had some inquiries, but not enough to justify a multiple build yet. Only 3 people have expressed interest!


----------



## redman1954

Dr Morbius said:


> Just finished this today...enjoy.
> 
> gbfinal.flv video by DrMorbius02 - Photobucket


 That is awsome, what would (in my opinion) make it alot cooler is if you did something like in the video link here when he stoped talking. I know problebly imposible to do but it would be cool.


----------



## Dr Morbius

There was some talk about hybridding (is that a word?) this servo controlled prop with pneumatics, and it still may be done. I haven't built anything in a while, but who knows?
Some of my old stuff could use some updating anyways. Thanks, glad you liked it.


----------



## daBOOhouse

Awesome piece of work!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

I would be interested in buying one as well! That is so cool!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Man, it's been a while since I posted this prop. Not enough interest, so not for sale.
In fact, I am no longer selling props at all. I just wanna build for fun from now on.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Holy hell that thing is awesome. Great job.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thanks, sorry for waiting a year to respond...lol


----------



## Lunatic

First time I saw this thread. Killer prop DM! Real nice piece.


----------



## hawkes

*Excellent work DM!*

Hey DM... it's been a while since you've built this. I know you said that a how-to is not realistic, especially since it's been so long, but I was wondering if you would point us to some of the other projects that you mentioned where part of your inspiration, maybe take some pictures of how you put it all together? I'm looking to perhaps put together a couple singing skeletons with arm movements for this year.

Thanks.


----------



## creeperguardian

is there a how to


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, there is no how-to published for this gorgeous prop, sadly.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Hi Dr Morbius ,

This is one incredible piece of programming and design . Do you have any new photos or videos of it since the original post ? Beautiful work .


----------



## curley

Can't open it to see it... Any other link??? After reading all the post I gotta see this thing!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

curley said:


> Can't open it to see it... Any other link??? After reading all the post I gotta see this thing!!


Here's a You tube link:






Wow, talk about digging up a corpse from the past!! 
Thanks for the compliments everyone. Makes me want to do a re-build and document a how-to...we'll see!


----------



## mys197gt

9k hits on YouTube speaks volumes. Get with the how-to!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Mac

Easily the best groundbreaker I have seen. Absolutely amazing! Great job Dr. Morbius!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Wow!
Please post some tutorials....


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. M, this is still one of my favorite props ever.


----------



## DaddyQBall

I just joined the forum and would love to know how you created this!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Here is a video I thought I lost. It shows the frame and 2 axis mech on a styrofoam wighead


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love that this gets revisited now and then. One of the early props that went the extra mile.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mr_Chicken said:


> I love that this gets revisited now and then. One of the early props that went the extra mile.


It's weird, Mr C, I would love to see this thread archived but for some strange reason I keep getting questions about it. None of my other props have this attribute.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, Doc, we can't archive genius:jol:

This remains one of the most distinctive groundbreakers I've ever seen posted.


----------

